# Parts help



## noahfecks (Jul 28, 2013)

I am having trouble finding a small part, anybody know where I can find a thermostatic spring for a 67 exhaust manifold?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I think you can get an entire heat riser on ebay for $35. Matt


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Also, Summit might have your part - exhaust heat riser valve spring. Matt


----------

